# Fitness



## postman (21 Aug 2022)

Well two operations were in April as you know,slowly I have got up to speed with gardening,decorating,other diy,and today finally I have lifted weights,it's good to be back.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Aug 2022)

Yay, this is wonderful news. I'm so glad.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2022)

Well done


----------

